# Word of the Day - Phantosmia



## debodun (Jan 31, 2021)

Phantosmia (noun) - the medical term for when a person smells something that is not actually there.

Phantosmia is also called a phantom smell or an olfactory hallucination.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 31, 2021)

I sometimes awake in the morning to a phantosmia related to smoke.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 1, 2021)

When in bed, my wife has these olfactory smells and swears it comes from me.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 1, 2021)

Pappy said:


> When in bed, my wife has these olfactory smells and swears it comes from me.


Oh, you men! LOL!


----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2021)

Don't forget to fan the sheets.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 1, 2021)

All my life I have experienced Phantosmia. I didn't know there was an actual name for this olfactory condition.

@Aunt Marg ~ Are you a smoker or former smoker? I gave up smoking over 50 years ago and I still sometimes smell cigarette smoke when someone is smoking in a movie!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 1, 2021)

RubyK said:


> All my life I have experienced Phantosmia. I didn't know there was an actual name for this olfactory condition.
> 
> @Aunt Marg ~ Are you a smoker or former smoker? I gave up smoking over 50 years ago and I still sometimes smell cigarette smoke when someone is smoking in a movie!


I am a smoker, Ruby.

I smoke 2 cigarettes a day, sometimes 3, so not a heavy smoker, but a smoker no less.

Love your story about smelling cigarette smoke when watching someone smoking in a movie!

Good on you for having the will-power to quit.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 16, 2021)

When I was little there was a grocery store not far from where we lived that roasted their own coffee. Sometimes I can still smell that new roasted coffee almost fifty years later


----------

